# Benefits of a laser on a self-defense pistol ...



## DaleH (Jun 1, 2015)

You know, no one mentioned it in the post for 'Concealed Carry Pistols' but one HUGE BENEFIT to having a laser on a self-defense pistol is ... that you _may NOT have to fire it!_

Read any of the recent headlines where people or even Cops have used a pistol in deadly force incidents and their lives are ruined (by the anti-gun press) or they are financially ruined.

With the laser, if you had to pull the arm ... you 'could' light the laser, illuminate it on their chest, and YELL (so witnesses can clearly hear you ... ) ... "Stop, stop, see that laser dot? Don't make me shoot! Stop!"

As with anything, your mileage and experience will vary, but it could save your house. Some guys will scoff and opine that it is 'better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6' ... and while they are right, I try to avoid any and all interactions with police, judges, courts and juries ...

What says you?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't have a concealed carry but I'm all for it and the 2nd. But I think if I ever get to the point that I'm ready to point a gun at another person, I'm going to be past the point of giving any sort of warning, other than what has been said/transpired already.


----------



## Irish87 (Jun 2, 2015)

If a gun pointed at them isn't going to deter them, neither is a laser attached to the same gun still pointed at them. In my opinion the only advantage of a laser sight on a CC pistol is being able to fire accurately without being directly behind the gun, but again at that point we're way past deterrence/de-escalation


----------



## KMixson (Jun 2, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I don't have a concealed carry but I'm all for it and the 2nd. But I think if I ever get to the point that I'm ready to point a gun at another person, I'm going to be past the point of giving any sort of warning, other than what has been said/transpired already.



This is my thoughts as well. If I have to pull my weapon out to defend myself the threat will be so close I will have two choices, pull the trigger or be violated. There will be no warning shot. If the threat is against another individual in my vicinity then I may have time to issue a verbal warning to the perpetrator.


----------



## TangoTracer (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with Irish, laser probably won't be doing much more for deterrence than the weapon itself.

If you have to post your non firing arm to stop the approaching threat or create distance, the laser gives you an accurate hip-fire that won't hit your nonfiring hand as it holds back the threat.


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a stream light flashlight with a green laser on my USP 45 next to my bed, just for the coolness factor. :beer:

I practice doing tacticool rolls so i am ready for the apocalypse. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2015)

The only advantage I see of having a laser is if you don't visit the shooting range often and simply want to make sure you hit what you're aiming at. As others have said, if the situation escalates to the point I've leveled my gun at someone, that person is about to have a really bad day. I go to the range a couple times a month and shoot 300-400 rounds.

DaleH did bring up how f*'d up our legal system has become. Defending yourself and or family can easily destroy your life.


----------



## duckfish (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with the grave risks of repercussions if you do ever have to use your weapon in self defense, but I don't think a laser is going to save your butt in any way. I don't currently have a laser on any of my handguns, but my next intended purchase will. Only justification.... because they're cool and I want one  

My older daughter wants me to help her pick out a carry gun. Told her she needs more training first even tho she shoots well, but if/when I do, I'll probably get a laser on that gun as well.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 3, 2015)

Lasers are useless if you have to turn in on during an attack.

3 things deter the attacker:
1. The sight of the gun.
2. The sound of the gun.
3. Being shot.


----------



## TangoTracer (Jun 3, 2015)

Carry pistols should have an automatic laser, they turn on when the pistol is drawn - the only button you want to be hitting in that situation is the safety off!


----------



## Cali Duck (Jun 3, 2015)

TangoTracer said:


> Carry pistols should have an automatic laser, they turn on when the pistol is drawn - the only button you want to be hitting in that situation is the safety off!



Your safety should be your trigger finger. Practice your draw daily and you should never inadvertently touch the trigger. Glocks are my go-to pistols. Go bang evertime and no silly levers/switches to mess with. Just draw, aim, shoot. 

As for a laser - they're dumb. If you need a laser to shoot, you shouldn't be carrying. Only benefit I can see from a laser is to shoot from the hip.

To the OP - if you're going to point your gun at someone, they shouldn't need to look down to see the laser on their chest to feel threatened. The barrel should do that.


----------



## TangoTracer (Jun 3, 2015)

When I said "should" I meant if you so choose to have any type... It should be an automatic one lol - I'm not going to mount one on mine.

I still like the idea of a safety personally... Accidents do happen and I've been around one too many - that's some scary $$$$

Choosing a good holster is important too, found this story on the web a few days ago


----------



## TangoTracer (Jun 3, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## juggernot (Jun 3, 2015)

I know a guy who showed a few peeps his laser. One was a guy who jumped out of a car w a baseball bat after he honked at them for pulling out in front of him while he towed his boat, almost causing an accident. Both driver and passenger gave him the one finger salute w the horn honk and then they brake checked him. He followed them a few blocks and they turned into a small apartment complex he new well, he had lived there once. When they stopped he pulled up behind them then driver and a large, drunk, shirtless passenger jumped out , one w a baseball bat and they rushed towards his truck, then he showed batboy the light so to speak and calmly asked " how does it feel to bring a bat to a gunfight?" both batboy and driver apologized and retreated .


----------



## DaleH (Jun 4, 2015)

And to think others here think he should have just started shooting ... :roll: ...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 4, 2015)

He should have never followed them. He would have been charged if something would have went down.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 4, 2015)

DaleH said:


> And to think others here think he should have just started shooting ... :roll: ...


No, he shouldn't have followed them in the first place. At the point that they turned off from the route he was taking and he followed, he became the aggressor. Concealed carry is for defensive actions, not offensive. He should have just taken down their license plate # and reported the incident to the police.


----------



## poolie (Jun 4, 2015)

JMichael said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > And to think others here think he should have just started shooting ... :roll: ...
> ...



Yep, the bar is set very high once you add a firearm into the mix.


----------

